# Best area for group road rides in Cary/Raleigh area?



## velo2453 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to be moving to the Raleigh area in Feb and want to find out where the best riding is in order to focus our housing search. My office will be in Cary, near Apex, but I'm willing to endure a longer commute in exchange for safe, challenging riding out my front door.

I raced for 15 years and still have most of the form I did then, so I'm looking for faster groups, though not necessarily ones that are a constant hammer-fest. Hills are a good thing, too.

Any recommendations? I'm going to have to also consider school systems and other variables, but I'm starting higher on the list of priorities!

Thanks!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Triangle is not a very hilly area so, you might as well prepare yourself for the flatlands. However, in general the North Raleigh area is hillier than other areas. 

Focusing on road conditions and traffic, I would say the Clayton area is tops. Its pretty flat but, the riding is very good. Great road conditions and considerate traffic (relatively light too). There are a couple or more groups that consistently ride this area - The Hammers (I think thats the name) and, the Selma Cyclepaths. This is also a good solo area for Tri type riding. 

The Apex/Cary area is very popular, though much more congested with traffic and, perhaps a step down in road conditions - in general. There are several clubs with organized rides in this area. Never a problem hooking up with a group. Spin Cyle is probably the dominate shop in Cary, with Cycles Spoken Here close behind (with a better stock of bikes and parts). Both are very supportive of cycling and, provide organized weekly rides at several levels. Capital City Cycling is another club in this general area but, I know less about them. 

The area North of Raleigh (where I live) has rougher roads in general and, less considerate traffic. Some streets are just plain unsafe, in my opinion. However, once out into the Northern countryside the riding is great. I like the hiller landscape. There are a couple clubs that ride this area - The Raleigh Gyros, the Road Dogs, and the North Raleigh Trek Store hosts a few rides. All levels are represented. 

NCBC (North Carolina Bicycle Club) is also a local club that supports regular bike riding as well as randonneuring events. They are not really attached to any particular area and, they host some events in and around the Triangle. They tend to be more active in local cycling policies and legislation. A good club. 

The traffic notwithstanding, the entire Triangle area is a pretty good cycling area. Given where you will be living, there is great riding around Jordan Lake and areas on South and Southwest of Apex. It seems like the further you get out, the better the riding is. 

I do recommend group riding, its more fun and safer, especially around here. The Road Dogs will typically average 21+, the Gyro "A" group about 20, and the Gyro "B" group about 18. The Cary Spin Cycle "A" group also average 20+, the "B" group about 18. Similar for the Cycles Spoken Here club rides. The Simple Green club is probably the fastest, averaging 24'ish but, this is a semi pro team. They let anyone ride with them but, they wait on no one.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

Checkout the Weekly Ride link at these stores. 

Apex & Cary locations http://cyclingspokenhere.com/
Apex http://thebicyclechain.com/
Cary http://thespincycle.com/
Cary http://insideoutsports.com/

Road Dogs http://groups.google.com/group/roaddogs
Raleigh Gyros http://www.raleighgyros.com/


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

velo2453 said:


> I'm going to be moving to the Raleigh area in Feb and want to find out where the best riding is in order to focus our housing search. My office will be in Cary, near Apex, but I'm willing to endure a longer commute in exchange for safe, challenging riding out my front door.
> 
> I raced for 15 years and still have most of the form I did then, so I'm looking for faster groups, though not necessarily ones that are a constant hammer-fest. Hills are a good thing, too.
> 
> ...


I say to look for a house in Apex, West Cary or South Cary. 

There are plenty of group rides in Cary/Apex, as RStoR pointed out. From what I understand, they get a good turnout. I haven't done them as I like to ride solo.

I've lived in Cary/Apex for 30+ years so if you have any questions about this area, send me a PM.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've lived in Apex for 13 years, you'll be very happy with the road riding out your door, no need to drive to ride. You can head out towards Jordan Lake and Chapel Hill with groups or solo without problems. I ride to Chapel Hill for lunch and back frequently (though not as fast as you!). Its a great area.

c


I'm a home inspector if you need one when you get here!


----------

